# virtualbox couldn't modprobe vboxdrv？

## bigclean

Because of printing,I have to install virtualbox-bin,but when I install virtualbox ok,run "modprobe vboxdrv",system response"FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found",but  I run"ls -al /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r3/misc”,I can see vboxdrv,it seems that modprobe can'y find the place that where vboxdrv is.In gentoo forums,I can search same problems(https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic- t-541806-highlight-module+vboxdrv.html),but I follow the method,"depmod -a&&modprobe vboxdrv"or pass parameter ”nmi_watchdog=0“ to kernel,but it still couldn't work,seek for help,thank you!  :Smile: 

----------

## massimo

With which kernel do you boot your box?

----------

## bigclean

The kernel now I am using is 2.6.23-gentoo-r8,it is compiled with genkernel because using gentoo 2008beta1 livecd.

----------

## massimo

Then you need to rebuild the vbox module for this kernel since the module you are referring to is built for 2.6.25-gentoo-r3 - hence you have to re-emerge that module.

----------

## bigclean

thanks for your suggestion, I will try again!

----------

## pjq

 *massimo wrote:*   

> Then you need to rebuild the vbox module for this kernel since the module you are referring to is built for 2.6.25-gentoo-r3 - hence you have to re-emerge that module.

 

That's right,you should re-emerge virtualbox module.

Also you can try :module-rebuild rebuild

this will help you re-emerge all the necessary modules after you compile your kernel.

----------

## isilia

 *pjq wrote:*   

>  *massimo wrote:*   Then you need to rebuild the vbox module for this kernel since the module you are referring to is built for 2.6.25-gentoo-r3 - hence you have to re-emerge that module. 
> 
> That's right,you should re-emerge virtualbox module.
> 
> Also you can try :module-rebuild rebuild
> ...

 

You gotta emerge module-rebuild first though

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *Quote:*   

> Then you need to rebuild the vbox module for this kernel since the module you are referring to is built for 2.6.25-gentoo-r3 - hence you have to re-emerge that module.

 

strange is that the module is newer than the kernel itself...i wonder if info posted is correct in version.If module was older, and kernel is newer that is indeed logic...assuming the user upgraded his kernel without rebuilding modules.

Anyway, pls rebuild your module just to make sure they are all re-built.

PS

Ignore the post if versions are correct posted.

----------

## bigclean

At that time,I made a fatal mistake,I synchronous my kernel but not compiler it,so vboxdrv can't compiler the component,but when I use the new kernel,everything is OK now. Thanks! :Very Happy: 

----------

## gentunian

I have the same problem with vboxdrv:

```
vboxdrv: Unknown symbol change_page_attr
```

It seems that that symbol was removed from the 2.6.25-r6 kernel. I'm running amd64, gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2), and kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r6.

Any ideas?

----------

## muhsinzubeir

Probably known bug

P:S

I refused to use that kernel, after trying it left with some errors i still use the previos one as i dont have strong reasons of upgrading kernel at the moment.

----------

## gentunian

 *muhsinzubeir wrote:*   

> Probably known bug
> 
> P:S
> 
> I refused to use that kernel, after trying it left with some errors i still use the previos one as i dont have strong reasons of upgrading kernel at the moment.

 

Well, i really have strong reasons to use this kernel. My wireless adapter doest not have support with the 2.6.24. Thanks for the data anyway.

Regards,

----------

